# Transpennine Trail / TPT - Campsites



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

Hi All,

I'm planning my first ever tour/overnight camping on the TPT from Southport to Hornsea. I need to have stops at roughly 75 and 150 miles to make a 3 day trip possible. I've got the 3rd day ok (The Royal Oak, Snaith) which I have stayed in before but this time I'll use their camping facilities.

I'm struggling though to find a site at 75ish miles in, there is one at 50mile and one at 87miles assuming I stick to the TPT give or take a mile or so. Other than that - zip, nothing, diddly squat lol

I can find some B&B's that are recommended and on the route and at 75 miles, but I've got my heart set on this being my first camping trip and I dont want use a B&B for day one and to be lugging my tent etc for 2 days before I use it. Also the Royal Oak, though nice, is expensive at £45 a night for a room hence my choice to camp all the way.

So can anyone help with either a very good camping search engine (the one I have tried cant find anything) or can recommend a campsite in the Hadfield area?

If not, I guess this will be a B&B tour after all as I'm not up to doing nearly 90 miles on day 1 with a loaded bike....yet lol!


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Mar 2012)

Crowden? Good basic camp site - and it's got a shop. About 4-5 miles before you get to Hadfield. I've stayed there several times.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> Crowden? Good basic camp site - and it's got a shop. About 4-5 miles before you get to Hadfield. I've stayed there several times.


 
Ah sorry I should have mentioned > I'm going West to East. Crowden is the one I've found at 87 miles for me (from Southport)

If I was more experienced/fitter, I would go for this on day 1. But I'm really consious that with luggage I may struggle to hit the high 70's never mind high 80's in a day!


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Mar 2012)

Hmm - puzzler. The great camping black hole 

this says there's a site just above Hadfield? http://www.peakdistrict-hotel.co.uk/Caravanning.htm It's the search engine I use mostly - that, and an OS map with symbols!

Fwiw - Hadfield to Crowden is pretty gentle - mostly on old railway line (iric).


----------



## bluemint (5 Mar 2012)

Crowden is a nice campsite, your best bet for campsite searches is ukcampsite.co.uk.

You might want to just take some on-road shortcuts between stockport and Hadfield as the TPT can get a bit rough in places and make progress slow going. Or even get the train from Godley to Hadfield and save yourself a couple of climbs


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2012)

There's the TPT Accommodation guide; ISBN 978190146418 which I've got.

Where are you looking to stay en-route? I'll then post them up. It lists a campsite in Hesketh Bank (PR4 6XP), one at Rixton WA3 6HU and then others further on.

I'll be doing a B&B tour (yep, I'm lazy and like home comforts) of the TPT West-East at the end of June, although nothing's booked yet.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> Hmm - puzzler. The great camping black hole
> 
> this says there's a site just above Hadfield? http://www.peakdistrict-hotel.co.uk/Caravanning.htm It's the search engine I use mostly - that, and an OS map with symbols!
> 
> Fwiw - Hadfield to Crowden is pretty gentle - mostly on old railway line (iric).





growingvegetables said:


> Hmm - puzzler. The great camping black hole
> 
> this says there's a site just above Hadfield? http://www.peakdistrict-hotel.co.uk/Caravanning.htm It's the search engine I use mostly - that, and an OS map with symbols!
> 
> Fwiw - Hadfield to Crowden is pretty gentle - mostly on old railway line (iric).


 
Good spot cheers! 

I'm going to think on it, I'm tempted to thrown caution to the wind and do an early start day 1 and get the 90 miles (lets call it 90 lol) under my belt, and I think it'll set me up nicely for the monster climb into the pennines Day 2. I know from about halfway thorugh day 2 its basically flat as well so I can take it a bit easier - I did Leeds to Horsea via Barnsley on the TPT last year so know what to expect there.....

That one you have found is tempting though as it mentions bar and real ale hic!



bluemint said:


> Crowden is a nice campsite, your best bet for campsite searches is ukcampsite.co.uk.
> 
> You might want to just take some on-road shortcuts between stockport and Hadfield as the TPT can get a bit rough in places and make progress slow going. Or even get the train from Godley to Hadfield and save yourself a couple of climbs


 
How rough really? I'm on a hybrid 700*28c, I've been on a fair bit of rough stuff already and found it ok going. Only some very sticky mud on a bridleway (and uphill lol) nearly beat me so far.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

DCLane said:


> There's the TPT Accommodation guide; ISBN 978190146418 which I've got.
> 
> Where are you looking to stay en-route? I'll then post them up. It lists a campsite in Hesketh Bank (PR4 6XP), one at Rixton WA3 6HU and then others further on.
> 
> I'll be doing a B&B tour (yep, I'm lazy and like home comforts) of the TPT West-East at the end of June, although nothing's booked yet.


 
The Royal Oak - Snaith - Thats my 150 miler, its a pub/B&B and does camping. I've stayed there before and pricey for a single person at £45 but its is at a good spot and this time I'd be camping _if_ I can find/get to a day 1 site ok. Its very popular as well with TPT cyclists and the owner said his record was 40+ in one group (they kept him up till 3am drinking apparently lol

Hikers and Bikers - Hadfield - Thats my 75 miler (if I'm B&B ing), no experience of this one.

The ones you list (Hesketh Bank) would be useful to stay over at the night before for the early start but I won't need it as I can stay with relatives near start. The other one is the one I think is too short for me for a 3 day trip, it would be useful though for anyone wanting to do it over 4 days.

I'm aiming for a campsite near Hadfield and I've found one (above) thanks to growing vegatables


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2012)

That's fine; my basic plan is a 1 day plus 2 travel-and-ride days (hopefully) which would mean 2 B&B's. Alternatively it's two day's riding with stops at Southport, Penistone and Hornsea but I think that's asking too much.

I'll probably be using the Carrera or Secteur, so it'll be 700x25 at best!


----------



## bluemint (5 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> How rough really? I'm on a hybrid 700*28c, I've been on a fair bit of rough stuff already and found it ok going. Only some very sticky mud on a bridleway (and uphill lol) nearly beat me so far.


 
I've only done it on 26"x1.75" tyres and found it a bit of a slog in places. The part near Brinnington just before it crosses over the M60 is pretty rough with rocks in the path and uphill to boot, and I've found that some of the parts along the mersey (didsbury) can be right pain with sand, gravel and generally uneven surfaces.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

DCLane said:


> That's fine; my basic plan is a 1 day plus 2 travel-and-ride days (hopefully) which would mean 2 B&B's. Alternatively it's two day's riding with stops at Southport, Penistone and Hornsea but I think that's asking too much.
> 
> I'll probably be using the Carrera or Secteur, so it'll be 700x25 at best!





bluemint said:


> I've only done it on 26"x1.75" tyres and found it a bit of a slog in places. The part near Brinnington just before it crosses over the M60 is pretty rough with rocks in the path and uphill to boot, and I've found that some of the parts along the mersey (didsbury) can be right pain with sand, gravel and generally uneven surfaces.


 
Ok sounds like I'll be ok, with care. So a longer/slower day on day 1 through the 'rough stuff', bit faster but lots of climbs day 2 over the pennines and then into east yorkshire and day 3 should fly by on the flats from Snaith to Hornsea.

Just to add something to the end - I need to turn around at Hornsea and go back to Hull to stay at a friends there. But I did it last time and that last section seemed to fly by in an hour or less going back.....


----------



## bluemint (5 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Ok sounds like I'll be ok, with care. So a longer/slower day on day 1 through the 'rough stuff', bit faster but lots of climbs day 2 over the pennines and then into east yorkshire and day 3 should fly by on the flats from Snaith to Hornsea.


 
Yeah, you'll have fun pushing up over Woodhead but once you're back on the road at the top you'll be flying.


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2012)

bluemint said:


> I've only done it on 26"x1.75" tyres and found it a bit of a slog in places. The part near Brinnington just before it crosses over the M60 is pretty rough with rocks in the path and uphill to boot, and I've found that some of the parts along the mersey (didsbury) can be right pain with sand, gravel and generally uneven surfaces.


That's part of my off road commute, if it's been wet or is still a bit muddy I wouldn't want to be on anything less than 32mm tyres,in the dry it's not too bad though,


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

bluemint said:


> Yeah, you'll have fun pushing up over Woodhead but once you're back on the road at the top you'll be flying.


 
Hehe I'm looking forward to it - I've got a couple of practice 'climbs' lined up in the Otley/Ilkley area before I go for this.



potsy said:


> That's part of my off road commute, if it's been wet or is still a bit muddy I wouldn't want to be on anything less than 32mm tyres,in the dry it's not too bad though,


 
I've been debating with upgrading to 32's TBH and I am still tempted buts its self defeating if I spend the money I save on camping instead of B&Bs on new tyres. Then again I can use the tyres more than once.....

hmm decisions decisions!


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> That's part of my off road commute, if it's been wet or is still a bit muddy I wouldn't want to be on anything less than 32mm tyres,in the dry it's not too bad though,


 
Thanks - my alternative's the Python Impact DD MTB which has 2.1" knobblies on. The thought of doing 210 miles on this isn't one I've considered, although I'd put different tyres on.


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2012)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - my alternative's the Python Impact DD MTB which has 2.1" knobblies on. The thought of doing 210 miles on this isn't one I've considered, although I'd put different tyres on.


Tbh I have done my commute run on 23's when it was dry, just know it's much comfier on wider, I'm currently awaiting some 35mm's for the CX which should be perfect.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Mar 2012)

If I can, I want to stick with the (quick google) Kenda Kwick Roller Sports 700*28c I have - from Barnsely onwards its IIRC very good surface either good hardpacked gravel or on road (a lot from selby onwards is on single track/country lanes)


----------



## Soltydog (6 Mar 2012)

I can offer you very basic camping facilities near Hornsea, free. It's only a field, but there is a public car park with toilets just next door


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Mar 2012)

Soltydog said:


> I can offer you very basic camping facilities near Hornsea, free. It's only a field, but there is a public car park with toilets just next door


 
Hehe cheers for the offer but I have a friend in Hull at that end, it does mean turning around and doing the extra 15 miles back but the return journey is on a slight downslope so my legs can (hopefully) make it.

You could help me by recommending a decent sea front pub? I ended up in the 'Marine' (I think its called) with a dour pint of Smiths as my reward lol


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2012)

I'm in Timperley, about 1 mile off the TPT. You are welcome to set up a tent in my garden if that's any use.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> You could help me by recommending a decent sea front pub? I ended up in the 'Marine' (I think its called) with a dour pint of Smiths as my reward lol


The Marine is the only 'sea front pub' in Hornsea  It was refurbished recently & they normally have a guest beer on which is ok?
If it is real ale you are after, I would recommend the Bluebell at Old Ellerby (check opening times though) which is just a short diversion off the TPT about 7 miles from Hornsea, or if it's food you are after, the best ones anywhere near the TPT are The Railway at New Ellerby, or Wrygarth at Hatfield (normally has a local guest beer on too). If you want to go a little further off the TPT I can make other recommendations


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Mar 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm in Timperley, about 1 mile off the TPT. You are welcome to set up a tent in my garden if that's any use.


 
Cheers for the offer but having slept on it I think I am going to push for the 90 miler on Day 1, with an early enough start I imagine a steady 12-15mph average will be ok for a 8 hour session and I can factor in a few rest stops. It'll help that I break the back of the trip as well and set me up at the foot of the big climbs for day 2/



Soltydog said:


> The Marine is the only 'sea front pub' in Hornsea  It was refurbished recently & they normally have a guest beer on which is ok?
> If it is real ale you are after, I would recommend the Bluebell at Old Ellerby (check opening times though) which is just a short diversion off the TPT about 7 miles from Hornsea, or if it's food you are after, the best ones anywhere near the TPT are The Railway at New Ellerby, or Wrygarth at Hatfield (normally has a local guest beer on too). If you want to go a little further off the TPT I can make other recommendations


 
Hehe I'll stick to the Marine I think as I want the 'end of the road' reward, it was last Oct/Nov I was there so think I may have been unlucky with no guest ale.

I'll keep the Bluebell for reference though, always good to know where decent pubs are!


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> .........My no go areas are the tpt after dark..........


 


fossyant said:


> .........Using the TPT after 'rush hour' - yep - I wouldn't. In the dark is ok at rush hour, but not when the local yoofs are out...........


 
Potsy/Fossy - Apoligies for cross quoting you into another thread but could I pick your brains on what you have said here?

I'll be doing the TPT in the next 2/3 months, and I think I will be cycling the areas you mean at around 1600-1800ish depending on the pace.

Could I ask where you mean exactly, and what time you wouldnt go onto it?

I will have maps/GPS with me so I cna plan a get around, but I *have* to travel through this to reach the woodhead pass (my first nights stop) on day 1.

Cheers!


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Potsy/Fossy - Apoligies for cross quoting you into another thread but could I pick your brains on what you have said here?
> Could I ask where you mean exactly, and what time you wouldnt go onto it?
> Cheers!


 
It's just that the TPT runs very close to some 'rough' areas (Brinnington) and it's an ideal hang out - but I'd say 8-9pm is when you wouldn't really be wanting to ride down there. It's very isolated and not really much passing traffic, despite being in the middle of a highly populated area. I've not come across any trouble, but yoofs will be yoofs some times. I suppost if you are riding it regular at late hours then you'll at some point encounter idiots. Potsy works shift so he is out of 'rush hour' - late evenings etc.

It's like anywhere - after a certain time the local idiots hang out - you never see them during 'working' hours. PS It's a lovely route, right by the river, you'd never really know you were near population areas at some points.


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Mar 2012)

Cheers Foss

2000 or later would only be happening if I was delayed by something mechanically as I'd want to be safely in the pub/sleeping bag by then.....depending on how knackered I am! If a mechanical problem happened that really delayed me I'd have a backup plan of B+B somewhere I guess or if really bad it'd be on the train and home

Just building a picture really as the problem areas I already know of will be cycled through at social hours or too early for the scrotes to be out.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2012)

As Fossy said, though Brinny is my home town so he better be careful 
I do the trail daytime only, wouldn't go that way on late shift or nights


----------

